# Question regarding probiotics



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Wonder if anyone can help me on this.Does tablet form of probiotics work differently to eating yoghurt that contains live cultures in.I only ask because when I eat the live yoghurts I tend to feel off sometimes after I've eaten them and the longer I eat them I seem to start getting side effects. Currently been trying Activia and although it does help with constipation I can honestly say I don't feel brilliant in myself since starting it.Would probiotics in tablet form give me similar symptoms? I'm a nightmare to be honest as I seem to react to everything I take at the moment.I'm wondering is there something in yoghurt that doesn't agree with me - all the extras that go in it. Although the one I do like best is sweetened with lemon juice so no artificial stuff in it.Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

I think you get a much lower dose of probiotics with the yogert, you are also only getting one type of probiotic. I've read alot of people do not react well on Activa. I've tried it but did not have any earth shaking improvment.One thing I have tried recently and have had no ill reactions to is Garden of Life Super Seed. It is a flax based + a whole lot more fibers and has a probiotic blend in it. So you get the benefit of a fiber plus a probiotic. Two servings provides 50% of daily fiber in both soulable and non soulable forms. There is no psyllium in it at all. I must warn you though, it does not dissolve. It's a mix and drink real fast type supplement. They put cinnamon in it so it does not taste like cardboard.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that. I worry that by taking a tablet though I might just get too much probiotic - if I react to the little in yoghurt how would I react to the amounts in pills? Any ideas?


----------

